# Wireless Mobile Communications in Galicia. Services, prices, deals, contracts.



## AlexCanadiense (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola a todos,

I would like to start a thread to collect all the information I can on wireless communication services in Galicia. There are bits and pieces I found in various threads, but none are too specific.

These are the major wireless service providers in Galicia:
*Movistar*: [GSM & 3G] 

*Vodafone*: [GSM & 3G] 

*Orange:* [GSM & 3G] 

(*) One of the facts I've discovered is that in Spain, unlike USA and Canada, there is a stark distinction between cost of calls to a mobile number vs. landline. The former may cost 8 times more than the latter. 


The questions I would like to find answers to are:

Can you buy a used, unlocked GSM or 3G phone and have the service provider hook it up with their service? In Canada/USA you can do this with unlocked GSM phones, OR if you buy a used HSPDA phone that was used with the same provider. 

How prevalent is free Wifi coverage? Would a combination of a VOIP for outgoing calls made with a wifi-enabled device + some cheap prepaid voice plan work reasonably well?

For instance, you can send SMS messages for $0.16 with Skype, which isn't bad compared to Vodafone that wants €0.21. Google voice may be even cheaper but I can't find SMS rates. It's still new.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep an eye on this thread, it may help a bit?????

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/58681-mobile-phone-contracts.html

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Keep an eye on this thread, it may help a bit?????
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/58681-mobile-phone-contracts.html
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh jo you are linking to my threads....i feel soo flattered


----------

